# Recovering from the worst day of my life



## tobiano1984 (23 January 2014)

It's taken me a few days to be able to write this but I feel like sharing will help me come to terms with it. On Friday 17th January 2014 I went out for a quiet hack on my beloved horse Rupert, with another lady riding one of my youngsters. Only 10 minutes from home on a quiet country lane we were hit by a van that I feel was going too fast to be passing horses. The other horse (a young but bombproof cob) was fine but Rupert spooked at the noise of the van (rattling flatbed) and they came past far to fast and close and hit him in the side, knocking me off. I knew as I hit the road that he was hurt, but he ran off and stopped in the field next to the road, holding his back leg in the air. The rest of it is a blur and I can't remember what order things happened in, I remember trying to get up to go to him but my arm and leg wouldn't work and I was just screaming - I'm not a crier or a screamer but I just knew something bad had happened to him and I felt totally helpless. A paramedic arrived, then police, ambulance, helicopter. It seemed like forever but someone from the yard came up and caught Rupert and managed to lead him back to the yard. The fact that he walked back gave me hope and they told me that he was happy in his stable eating so I dared to hope that miraculously he was OK. 

After cutting all my kit off and taking off my boots the paramedics found that some bones in my foot had pierced the skin and there was lots of blood. I went to hospital in the ambulance and had xrays, was plastered up etc and received the call I was dreading from my boyfriend while I was in A&E. He said the vets had come and x-rayed Rupert and despite being hopeful it turned out that he'd broken his hock and his lower leg, and after sending it to the top vet surgeon they deduced that even if they operated he'd never be sound and would probably suffer awful problems within a year or two and end up being put down fairly soon anyway. I had to speak to the vet and give the go ahead whilst lying on the bed totally helpless. I wanted to be with him but couldn't move. I'm very lucky that my wonderful boyfriend, despite not being very horsey has been very involved in my yard and horses, was able to be with Rupert and brushed him and fed him carrots and ultimately held him whilst he was PTS by injection. He is utterly devastated as he loved him to bits but said that he went very peacefully and quietly.

It's just total shock, he was only 6 and I'd had him from 2 and broken him in myself, won showing shows, hunted, hacked and had so much fun but had many plans to compete him in the coming years and have him until he was an old man. He was so beautiful and such a character and although I have other horses none of them are a patch on him. I constantly think of all the small things that could have changed and all of this wouldn't have happened, simple things such as taking out one of the other horses instead, which I was going to do initially, or not going out at that moment as it was raining. 

As for myself, I've broken all bar one of my metatarsals in my foot, and can't walk for at least 6-8 weeks, and have broken all of the bones in my arm around my elbow. But these injuries feel insignificant compared to the loss of my gorgeous boy. I'm thankful for the fact that Rupert didn't die writhing in agony on the side of the road, but peacefully in the grass by the barn being held and cuddled by one of his family. I just miss him so much and can't believe how much one animal can affect you and impact your life.

I'm sorry if this puts a downer on your day but I've shared much about Rupert on here and know that there will be people out there who have gone through the same and I also feel that sharing helps to get you over such things. 

Anyway, here he is and he will always live on in our hearts:


----------



## asommerville (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry xx


----------



## scheherazade (23 January 2014)

So so sorry to hear your news. I hope you can heal physically and emotionally. Thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Hedwards (23 January 2014)

How terrible for you, I'm so sorry for your loss, he was beautiful. I hope your physical wounds heal quickly, I know the emotional wounds may take a long time. You have my condolances, and massive hugs.


----------



## Supertrooper (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry :-( xxxxxx


----------



## zigzag (23 January 2014)

So so sorry, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Billy the kid (23 January 2014)

Making me cry reading it. Cant imagine how you must feel. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ester (23 January 2014)

Such a beautiful boy. x


----------



## Gloi (23 January 2014)

Crying now. I always dread something like this happening to us. At least you can say he had a good life while he was with you. Hope you recover okay from your injuries. *Hugs*


----------



## Morag4 (23 January 2014)

Aww hun I wish I had the words to help with the grief. I'm sending supportive vibes to you.

RIP Rupert.


----------



## Mrs B (23 January 2014)

Don't know what to say except I am so very sorry. Bless you all and sleep tight, Rupert. What a beauty and all of us who hack are thinking 'there but for the grace ...' :0( x


----------



## Equi (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing. x


----------



## kerenza (23 January 2014)

I'm crying after reading this - what a horrific thing to happen. I am so so sorry for your loss, he was really beautiful.


----------



## unbalanced (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry x


----------



## HazyXmas (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry. What a truly awful thing to happen.

RIP Rupert


----------



## carthorse15 (23 January 2014)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Patterdale (23 January 2014)

Oh my goodness you poor thing 
He was absolutely beautiful. You are very lucky to have had such a horse. I lost my horse of a lifetime in an accident (not road related) and it was awful. That's the line I trot out to myself but it doesn't always help.
It will get better in time but you'll always miss him. 

Has he van driver been charged?


----------



## ktj1891 (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss, you are so brave and I cannot imagine what you are going through! xx


----------



## On the Hoof (23 January 2014)

oh I am so very very sorry, he was beautiful wasnt he?   RIP Rupert.


----------



## Polos Mum (23 January 2014)

There are no words. But I hope it helps just a little to know that people are thinking of you - very sad but try (when possible) to remember all the good times you had with him.


----------



## HaffiesRock (23 January 2014)

OP, I do not know what to say. What a truly horrifying and traumatic thing to happen to you both.

I hope you heal very soon, both physically and emotionally and remember we are always here for you if you want to talk xxx


----------



## TheSylv007 (23 January 2014)

That's horrific, I'm so sorry.  Not the time I know, but I hope the van driver can be brought to justice.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 January 2014)

So, so, sorry.


----------



## Elvis (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry. 
RIP Rupert. Xx


----------



## paddi22 (23 January 2014)

i am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful horse and obviously well loved. what a tragedy


----------



## Sheep (23 January 2014)

So very, very sorry to hear this. I wish you a speedy recovery. RIP Rupert x


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (23 January 2014)

I am so deeply sorry.

Rest in peace beautiful boy x x


----------



## starry23 (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss, how absolutely devastating :'( I hope you heal up ok. I too hope the van driver is brought to justice.


----------



## Juni141 (23 January 2014)

Oh you poor poor thing, such a tragedy. RIP Rupert. I hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## EffyCorsten (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know what to say other than how sorry I am but I had to write something as I'm balling my eyes out for you and Rupert. He was a gorgeous boy and so lucky that he had you in his life and I'm sure you feel so lucky to have shared his. 
I wish we could all take your heart break away  

RIP beautiful Rupert 
Take care of yourself and know that we are all thinking about you and wishing you a speedy recovery from your own awful injuries xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 January 2014)

What a terrible tragedy, thoughts are with you.


----------



## star26 (23 January 2014)

Gosh that is just awful- my worst nightmare- what a horrible thing to have happen. I had tears in my eyes reading it. Like you said, at least he went peacefully in his stable, surrounded by people who love him. So sorry i have nothing better to say. Wishing you a speedy recovery, physically and mentally.
P.s your photos are lovely, such a gorgeous boy, when you're ready defo get some blown up and framed. xx


----------



## flaxen tail (23 January 2014)

So very very sorry what a beautiful boy how utterly heartbreaking hope you can somehow recover from this xx


----------



## Maisy (23 January 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 January 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			Making me cry reading it. Cant imagine how you must feel. So sorry for your loss.
		
Click to expand...

Me too crying , oh Tobiano what can we say an owners worst nightmare.  It must be extra hard with you not being with him, take some rescue remedy hunney it helps when your grieving.  It helped me when I lost my girls  http://www.boots.com/en/Bach-Rescue-Remedy-Dropper-20ml_2217/.

I love that picture of him snoozing specially.   Take care of yourself from one injured member to another, try have someone there for you full time  you need support.  ((speeding hug coming your way))    

RIP  Beautiful  Rupert run free with the other dearly departed. xxxx


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 January 2014)

Just cried reading this post. I a.m so very sorry for what's happened to you and the loss of Rupert. Can't imagine what you're going through. 

Terri


----------



## Arizahn (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this, OP. He was stunning, truly beautiful horse. My deepest sympathies to you. Take care and I hope you recover well from this awful event. RIP, Rupert


----------



## tobiano1984 (23 January 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Unfortunately I doubt the driver will be charged - there was no independent witness and he says he slowed down. I've ridden down that road hundreds of times and I know from my memory and the facts of the accident that they did not give us as wide a berth as they could have, and although they slowed down they went from doing 60 ish to doing 20 ish which just isn't enough. My insurers will no doubt hash it out but I don't hold out much hope. I run the yard and have various horses in training so it will have a big impact on my income.


----------



## blood_magik (23 January 2014)

Another one in tears reading that.
I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Tia0513 (23 January 2014)

Dreadful. Such a gorgeous horse. I know all too well how heartbreaking it is to lose one way before their time. RIP Rupert.


----------



## Sprout (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry for your devastating loss. I hope all your wonderful memories of such a special horse will help you recover in time. Huge hugs. xx


----------



## Buds_mum (23 January 2014)

Terrible  so sorry. What a huge loss, he was absolutely stunning. I hope you recover in good time in all ways xx


----------



## Clare85 (23 January 2014)

So very very sorry, what an awful tragedy. RIP Rupert. Take care of yourself op x


----------



## biggingerpony (23 January 2014)

What a heart breaking thread, I'm in tears as it is every horse owners worst nightmare. I'm so so sorry to what has happened to you and your lovely Rupert. 

RIP xx


----------



## mightymammoth (23 January 2014)

you poor poor soul how utterly dreadful, I don't know what to say xxx


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (23 January 2014)

God this is awful.

Tragic, he looked like a really gorgeous boy, so sorry.

Poor you and poor Rupert. I do hope you are pursuing the driver.

Take care of yourself. x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 January 2014)

Can I also send a  internet hug to Tobiano's b/f who was there for her and Rupert till the end  ((hugs))


----------



## Zero00000 (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry to read what has happened to you and your beloved Rupert.
Not a lot of thing make me well up, but this has, have a pineapple in my throat as I type.

What a stunning boy Rupert was!

Please rest up, and try not to think about the driver, your insurance will deal with that.

I hope you are on the mend soon, and virtual hugs coming your way, Rest easy Rupert, you were obviously one of a kind.


----------



## Orangehorse (23 January 2014)

What a beautiful horse. How terribly sad, and so sorry for your loss and your own injuries.


----------



## FubsyMog (23 January 2014)

Utterly, utterly awful. RIP beautiful Rupert. I think the BHS has a page where you can report horse accidents/incidents - might be worth doing that, even if no actual charges are pressed on the driver?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry to read your heartbreaking news.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (23 January 2014)

I have tears too. So very sorry for what happened. Hope you recover well and rip Rupert.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 January 2014)

FubsyMog said:



			Utterly, utterly awful. RIP beautiful Rupert. I think the BHS has a page where you can report horse accidents/incidents - might be worth doing that, even if no actual charges are pressed on the driver?
		
Click to expand...

Tobiano when you can this would be worth looking into.^


----------



## lunarlove (23 January 2014)

this story has totally reduced me to tears, I am so so sorry for your tragic loss, I hope you make a speedy recovery and I sincerely hope whoever was driving the van has at the very least apologised  hugs to you.xx


----------



## Marchogaeth (23 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry. I can't imagine what your going through. He was beatiful I'm sure he had a fantastic life with you<3 Cried all the way through reading that, for the both if you. Hope you get better soon, sending hugs! 
Rest in paradise Rupert X


----------



## Janesomerset (23 January 2014)

Another one in tears here; it's a horse owner's worst nightmare. What a lovely horse. I don't know what to say,
 just wanted to send my sympathy. You have a wonderful boyfriend there. Thinking of you. RIP Rupert. xx


----------



## pippixox (23 January 2014)

i am so sorry for your massive loss.
the van driver sounded like a complete idiot, but it once again highlights the need to educate more drivers about the importance of wide a slow. a few seconds faster journey can cost a life


----------



## Chestnut horse (23 January 2014)

This is just awful you must be devastated to lose she a beautiful horse, under such appalling circumstances. Please take care of yourself it will take a while to mend, physically and mentally. Sending healing thoughts to you - and run free wishes to the beautiful Rupert xx


----------



## Mince Pie (23 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your accident and devastating loss, but "sorry" doesn't seem enough somehow  Rupert was truly a stunner and its always harder losing such a young horse.
Have you got anyone who can help with the yard? If not and you're in survey/kent/sussex area I might be able to do a few days a week?


----------



## MuddyTB (23 January 2014)

Wish I could say something helpful, such a sad and awful story.
So sorry for your loss and sending masses of good vibes to help you recover.


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (23 January 2014)

Oh bless you :'( there are no words. So so sorry and RIP your beautiful boy xxx


----------



## gingernut81 (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss and what had happened.   I was in tears reading your post.  xx


----------



## Saneta (23 January 2014)

Janesomerset said:



			Another one in tears here; it's a horse owner's worst nightmare. What a lovely horse. I don't know what to say,
 just wanted to send my sympathy. You have a wonderful boyfriend there. Thinking of you. RIP Rupert. xx
		
Click to expand...

I feel the same, couldn't read and run.  I hope the support on here will help you through the difficult months ahead.  You have a one in a million boyfriend, and as well as contacting the BHS to report this, perhaps you both might benefit from some bereavement councelling, I think the BHS offer this?  If not, I know the Blue Cross do.


----------



## OWLIE185 (23 January 2014)

I feel so very sorry for you and your boyfriend.

May I ask you to report this tragic accident on www.horseaccidents.org.uk

May I also take the liberty of suggesting that you instruct a specialist equine solicitor to take a civil action against the driver/owner of the vehicle that struck you.  You will not require as much evidence as a criminal case requires and it will send a message to other drivers to take more care when passing horses on the roads.


----------



## ridefast (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss, huge hugs


----------



## blitznbobs (23 January 2014)

I'm so so sorry, in tears just reading that so I can only imagine what you are feeling. I hope your wounds heal soon. RIP Rupert. I can tell you were much loved and will always be remembered... Gallop free.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry, no words are adequate. I hope you mend well and RIP Rupert.


----------



## pheonix (23 January 2014)

So so sorry to hear what happened to you . It's such a shame that someone's ignorance or carelessness on the roads, can cause so much damage and grief.  Xx


----------



## thewonderhorse (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Healing hugs to you xxx


----------



## Vickijay (23 January 2014)

I feel so upset and sorry for you and Im typing this through tears. Rip Rupert, you really were a gorgeous boy x


----------



## 0310Star (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry to read this, I hope you recover well physically and my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## louiselowe (23 January 2014)

IM sat in tears rip brave Rupert, my arms are around you Hun what a tragic heartbreaking thing to happen i hope the driver stoped and felt with what he had done and if not i hope the police find him. I hope you recover soon take it easy and don't push yourself xx


----------



## Polos Mum (23 January 2014)

tobiano1984 said:



			I run the yard and have various horses in training so it will have a big impact on my income.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not at work at moment (mat leave late on so baby ok to leave) so if you're in Lincs area and I can help even a little do pm me.  My riding's rubbish but I can muck out with the best of them


----------



## shadeofshyness (23 January 2014)

What a terrible ordeal. But what a lovely partner you have. Thoughts are with you and hope karma comes back for the driver x


----------



## Honey08 (23 January 2014)

What a terribly sad story.  How awful for you.  What a beautiful boy he was.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and I hope that it doesn't affect your income for too long.


----------



## Abbeygale (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## Follysmum (23 January 2014)

How awful and so sad.  Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Meems (23 January 2014)

Oh wow I'm so, so sorry.   In fact words seem pretty pointless but sending you a big hug, hopefully your broken bones will heal well and the pain of losing your beautiful horse will get better with time xxx


----------



## xgemmax (23 January 2014)

Omg how terrible!! RIP Rupert


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

So sorry what a horrific ordeal. Rupert was truly beautiful RIP beautiful boy xxx


----------



## merrymeasure (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry. That has made me cry. What a most beautiful boy he was. I hope your injuries heal soon, though I know it will take your heart a lot longer. I am glad he was able to go peacefully, though that is probably small comfort to you st the moment. He will always be with you. Look after yourself. Run free Rupert. RIP x


----------



## kerilli (23 January 2014)

So very very sorry to hear this, what a horrific thing to happen. Hope you can manage to concentrate on all the good times with him. Good luck with your healing. Poor Rupert. R.I.P. boy.
I hope the driver realised what they'd done and learns from it.    There but for a bit of luck go any of us.


----------



## Megibo (23 January 2014)

Awful. I'm so sorry  Hugs xx


----------



## OldNag (23 January 2014)

I'm so, so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen. RIP Rupert xx


----------



## Alchemy (23 January 2014)

Brought a tear to my eye, sending lots of love and healing thoughts am so sorry for your loss what a very handsome boy xx


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (23 January 2014)

What a lovely looking boy, I am so so sad for your loss. I hope you recover quickly and cherish those memories of your boy. X


----------



## splashnutti1 (23 January 2014)

OP your post brought me to tears to 

I cant begin to imagine how horrific it must have been for you 

A few years ago we came close to being hit by a car that crashed at over 70mph in front of us, missed us my a metre and the thought of what could of happened was horrid enough 

Rip to your beatiful horse Rupert and big hugs for you. xxx 

I hope you have help with your yard while you are laid up and grieving xxxx


----------



## Wagtail (23 January 2014)

I am so, so sorry. Rupert was such a beautiful horse. What a terrible thing to happen. I really hope your physical injuries heal quickly. I think your mental injuries may be the hardest to overcome. RIP beautiful boy x


----------



## EllenJay (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope that you heal quickly xx


----------



## Fools Motto (23 January 2014)

Truly tragic. So very sorry. I know words won't bring him back, but I, along with everyone here, do wish you a good recovery from your injuries, and hope, with time that the scars will fade.

Hugs. x


----------



## doriangrey (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss and your pain.  What a beautiful horse, sending hugs.


----------



## VickyP (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry, I wish you all the best for your recovery. What a terrible loss, such a beautiful and loved horse.


----------



## MissGee (23 January 2014)

Tragic, I'm so very very sorry. 

RIP handsome lad xxxx


----------



## FabioandFreddy (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this. Actually had me in tears. R.I.P. Rupert. x


----------



## NeverSayNever (23 January 2014)

how truly awful for you, there are no words  so so sorry  

just terrible that the van driver wont be brought to task over it too, can the other rider not act as witness? surely the police must be looking into it. So awful for you


----------



## julie111 (23 January 2014)

R.I.P beautiful. I wish you a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Spilletta (23 January 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear what happened.  Take care of yourself, and may Rupert rest in peace.


----------



## Bazzel (23 January 2014)

can't put into words how sorry I am, how utterly devastating for you. Wishing you a very speedy recovery, for both your broken bones and your pain, an ache too many of us know all too well. Time is a wonderful healer, but he'll always be with you.
 RIP beautiful Rupert x


----------



## Mariposa (23 January 2014)

I'm so so sorry to hear what has happened, my thoughts are with you, Rupert and your boyfriend too. Just so sorry x


----------



## sarahw123 (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry. What a stunning boy he was


----------



## jenbleep (23 January 2014)

Oh my god, I am so sad to read this. RIP Rupert and get well soon you.

Sending lots of hugs x


----------



## mastermax (23 January 2014)

There are no words for this tragic event. RIP beautiful boy and wishing you a speedy recovery x


----------



## rach1 (23 January 2014)

What an absolute tragedy, I am so sorry for your loss and I hope you hear quickly. Your boyfriend is one in a million.


----------



## TheresaW (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry.  I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, but I hope you look after yourself and your physical and emotional injuries heal. Xxx


----------



## maletto (23 January 2014)

How tragic, I'm so sorry


----------



## spike123 (23 January 2014)

I don't post here often these days, but have read many of your posts about him. such a complete and utter tragedy. A waste of a beautiful horse. I'm so sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (23 January 2014)

So so sorry. Rip Rupert. Hope you heal well OP.


----------



## LaMooch (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's a brave thing writing what happened and hopeful writing it down will start the healing process for you. I hope your physical pain is bearable and the emotiionly will become bearable in its own time. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Noodles_3 (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry 

Rip to your beautiful Rupert. Xxx


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Hope you recover well. xx


----------



## Bigbenji (23 January 2014)

Words often seem pointless at times like this but like everyone else I am so sorry your beautiful boy was taken from you like that. 
X


----------



## MrsElle (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss and send you huge {{{hugs}}}, for what they are worth.

I was in tears reading your op.

RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## spider (23 January 2014)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Garnet (23 January 2014)

RIP Rupert.  He was a gorgeous boy.
I too hope that your physical injuries mend quickly, but the emotional pain will take longer.  You and your lovely boyfriend need lots of tlc.


----------



## MrsNorris (23 January 2014)

Devastating, I'm so sorry, he was a beautiful boy, thoughts are with you and your family  xx


----------



## Fluffy bunny (23 January 2014)

Words seem pointless but I am so sorry for you and Rupert, he was stunning! Take care and look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 January 2014)

Oh Tobiano - that's heartbreaking. 

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP Rupert.


----------



## Wheels (23 January 2014)

absolutely heart breaking - what a beautiful horse!


----------



## PorkChop (23 January 2014)

How absolutely shocking, so sorry for you x


----------



## be positive (23 January 2014)

RIP Rupert, look after yourself. 
It is every rider's worst nightmare, riding on the roads means taking this risk every time we go out, sadly.


----------



## oscarwild (23 January 2014)

So sorry to hear of your accident and how shocked you must be.  RIP Rupert.

Take care of yourself and I hope you heal from your injuries reasonably quickly and can I say what a lovely BF you have to deal with everything for you while you were stuck in hospital.  You both need some TLC to get over this.  

Could read and run even with the tears so had to reply.


----------



## Madam Min (23 January 2014)

Awful, so very very sorry for you, RIP Rupert, what a absolutley stunning horse! You take care xx


----------



## Bright_Spark (23 January 2014)

No words seem adequate at a time like this, but want to send you my sympathy at such a sad time. I hope that your injuries heal quickly and that you are able to look back at your memories with a fond smile.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 January 2014)

Sat in tears reading this....I don't even know what to say, the usual platitudes just seem.so empty 
Rupert was a cracking looking lad...I hope, in time, you are able to recover from this mentally as well as physically. Your other half sounds like he has been going through the mill too. Be kind to yourselves xxxxxxxx
RIP Rupert x


----------



## Landcruiser (23 January 2014)

Heartfelt sorrow and sympathy for you and your poor horse. When will the message ever get to motorists.....?
Rest in peace, dear boy :-(


----------



## Adopter (23 January 2014)

Thoughts and sympathy what a tragic thing to happen.  Rupert RIP such a short life but will never be forgotten.

Hope your breaks mend soon and are not in too much pain from them.


----------



## JJones (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your dreadful loss.


----------



## undergroundoli (23 January 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry. I'm sure for many of us its our worst nightmare, so sorry you wont be waking up from it. Hugs


----------



## cellie (23 January 2014)

I hope you make a speedy recovery ,So sad for your  gorgeous horse rip Rupert . Such a sad post


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2014)

How apsolutey bloody awful poor poor Rupert and poor you.


----------



## Emma_H (23 January 2014)

So so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy, rest in peace Rupert xx


----------



## Bramble74 (23 January 2014)

So sorry to read this, how devastating for you. Wishing you a speedy recovery and sincere condolences for the loss of Rupert.


----------



## PolarSkye (23 January 2014)

Oh RIP beautiful Rupert . . . I am so very sorry .

P


----------



## touchstone (23 January 2014)

God how awful, Rupert was one of my favourite H&H horses. 

 I hope your injuries heal quickly,  take care x


----------



## Tiffany (23 January 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			Making me cry reading it. Cant imagine how you must feel. So sorry for your loss.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this^^^

What a terrible thing to have happened, I'm sure I would be feeling the same.

I hope you are starting to feel a little better physically, sounds like it will take a while. (((hugs)))


----------



## PeeGee (23 January 2014)

He was a stunning boy, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (23 January 2014)

So sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and sending you vibes for a speedy recovery yourself. RIP Rupert x


----------



## savia (23 January 2014)

So sorry hun.x Hope you have a quick recovery.

RIP Rupert.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (23 January 2014)

Another sat here with tears welling  I am so sorry for your loss. He was a stunning boy. Take comfort that he had a lovely life with you before the accident. RIP Rupert. And you lLook after yourself, I hope you heal quickly xx


----------



## Marydoll (23 January 2014)

This post really upset me, i am so sorry for you and  the loss of your lovely horse.
In your shoes i would be devastated as well, nothing i say will make you feel better, but just know im thinking of you ((( hug )))


----------



## Lulup (23 January 2014)

That made me cry instantly (( 
So sad for you xxxx


----------



## Carlosmum (23 January 2014)

So sorry xx


----------



## ozpoz (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry to read this. I hope that writing it helps you - as well as knowing that the people on this forum who read about the loss of your boy will understand how you must be feeling.Every sympathy and kind thought to you. xx


----------



## RunRunReindeer (23 January 2014)

Just wanted to add my condolences, so sorry for you.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 January 2014)

Really really sorry to read this 
All my thoughts to you  xx


----------



## LittleRooketRider (23 January 2014)

(((Big Hugs)))

RIP Rupert


----------



## risky business (23 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## ilvpippa (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry, what an awful thing to have happen. It's why I rarely go on the road, too many unsafe drivers. 
I hope you get back on your feet soon


----------



## Hexx (23 January 2014)

So so sorry for your loss.  What a stunning boy, you must have been very proud of him.


----------



## KidnapMoss (23 January 2014)

I can't think of the right words  what a beautiful horse rupert was. Thinking of you, your boyfriend and your rupert. I love the last picture, I hope he is galloping free over rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Spot_On (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Rupert was beautiful.

Run Free Rupert xx


----------



## its_noodles (23 January 2014)

special hugs...


----------



## Spit That Out (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss and I wish you a full and speedy recovery xx


----------



## Stary (23 January 2014)

So so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you *hugs*


----------



## Tobiano (23 January 2014)

oh my goodness tobiano1984 I am so shocked and so, so sorry to read this.  What a terrible tragedy - your beautiful boy wiped out by an inconsiderate driver.  And how dreadful that you were hurt too and couldnt be with him.  Absolutely went cold reading your brave post.  You must be reliving it over and over again but it is obviously just the most awful awful accident and there was nothing you could have done.

So many hugs for your tears and pain.  Rupert was absolutely beautiful and he was lucky to have you to love him.  x x x x


----------



## fjordhorsefan (23 January 2014)

I am so, so sorry to hear this!  RIP Rupert xxxx

Heal quick xxxx


----------



## TwyfordM (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry, he was a beautiful lad. Don't beat yourself up over it, or think of the what ifs (hard i know !) Rest up too xx


----------



## Achinghips (23 January 2014)

I hope you start to feel a little better soon and I'm so sorry.  His pictures are beautiful and demonstrate clearly how much of a bond you both had together.  He had a very short life, but your pictures show he could not have had a richer one or one in which he was more cared for and loved.  Be gentle with yourself, lean on others as much as you need to, it sounds like you have a good support system to help with your pain and pm if you need to talk .... Hugs x


----------



## Luci07 (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your awful and unexpected loss and I wish you a speedy recovery as you are obviously in physical pain yourself.

Hard to see how the van can claim he slowed when as he knocked your horse over. I too would be taking legal advice and pursuing the driver plus damages for you as well. I wish you every luck.


----------



## Jackster14 (23 January 2014)

So very sorry to read this, you must be devastated. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## MyBoyChe (23 January 2014)

As someone else has said, "there but for the grace of god", it could so easily have been any one of us who has to ride on the roads.  Im so so sorry to read this, Rupert looks absolutely stunning and you obviously had a great relationship, a really difficult and emotional time for you.  I sincerely hope the driver gets to face the consequences of his actions.  Please look after yourself x


----------



## hnmisty (23 January 2014)

I've got tears in my eyes just reading that. What happened to you is one of my worst nightmares, I cannot imagine imagine at you must be going through. Sending you the biggest hugs in the whole world. He was an absolutely stunning boy. Rest in peace Rupert.


----------



## RatzFatz (23 January 2014)

Such a sad post, sorry to hear about your gorgeous boy, l hope you start to feel better soon, big hugs x x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 January 2014)

Sending you all the love and hugs we can from my family. 

Hope Rupert is enjoying meeting all our horses that have gone before. 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinypony (23 January 2014)

Everyone has said it already, the thing we road riders dread.
Sending you love, even though we're strangers on the internet.  Have shed a little tear for you and Rupert.  xx


----------



## Jericho (23 January 2014)

You poor poor thing! This would be one of my worst nightmares, what an utterly tragic thing to have happened... I hope it will forever haunt the driver who was so thoughtless although that will offer you no comfort at all. RIP Rupert, you must be devastated xx


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry - *Hugs* to you all


----------



## Elsiecat (23 January 2014)

Devastating. I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## BlackRider (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry to read this, thinking of you xxx

Run free Rupert x


----------



## 3Beasties (23 January 2014)

Blimey what a tragic loss of a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry.

Did the van driver stop?

Please take care of yourself xx


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 January 2014)

This is one of the most heart-breaking stories I have ever read on here  I can only imagine how devastated you must be to lose your most gorgeous boy, he was an absolute stunner. I'm so very sorry - rest in peace Rupert.


----------



## atlantis (23 January 2014)

Words cannot say how sorry I am for you. Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## cob&onion (23 January 2014)

Devastating, i can't even imagine how hard it must be to lose a horse this way.
Like you said though take comfort he was at home and peaceful when he went


----------



## babymare (23 January 2014)

oh sweetheart my tears are falling for you. i have no words to heal your pain just simply you are in my thoughts. x x x x


----------



## stencilface (23 January 2014)

Such a beautiful boy you must be truly devastated. RIP lovely Rupert, you looked like you had an amazing bond and I'm sure he's waiting for you at the other side xxxxx


----------



## spookypony (23 January 2014)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## horseslina (23 January 2014)

The lost of your best friend,the one animal you can always talk to when your out and about,your friend that calms you down and makes the world seem a better place.Your heart will feel heavy now and its an emotional rollacoster but believe me in times to come your be chatting about rupert telling friends funny storys about him,your have a smile may be only a small one and tears of joy and grif. My condolances.


----------



## jenie (23 January 2014)

Im so sorry for you loosing such a beautiful young horse . May the angels be with you through this difficult time . Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Clodagh (23 January 2014)

So inadequate but I can't say how sorry I am. he was a beautiful horse and had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Ali27 (23 January 2014)

What an absolutely tragic loss! Thinking of you x


----------



## Spottyappy (23 January 2014)

I think Horseslina's words are lovely, and I hope you may take some comfort from them,as nothing I can say feels adequate. 
So so sorry to read of the awful accident and then the decision, and especially how you had to make it, that  I cannot imagine how you are feeling.
All I can say is thinking of you,and I hope you recover fully. 
I also hope the bar steward that did it, is caught and pays the right price.


----------



## rara007 (23 January 2014)

Everyones worst nightmare  I'm sorry


----------



## Nicnac (23 January 2014)

So so sorry.  RIP beautiful boy. I hope your physical injuries heal well. The psychological ones will take longer x

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest foal, He said.
For you to love while he's alive
And morn for when he's dead.
It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months , you see.
But, will you, till I take him back,
Take care of him for me?
He'll bring his charms to gladden you,
And should his stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
As solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this foal to learn.
I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,
With trust, I have selected you.
Now will you give him your total love?
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take him back again?
I know you'll give him tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known 
Forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for him
Much sooner than you'd planned
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday you'll understand.
For though I'll call him home to Me
This promise to you I do make,
For all the love and care you gave
He'll wait for you, inside Heaven's Gate.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (23 January 2014)

What a stunning boy he was.  I am so very sorry to read this, it is something I guess every one of us that must hack on roads dreads.  His life may have been cut short but it sounds as though he had a super time with you and I hope the memories bring you comfort in time.  Meanwhile concentrate on some self-TLC to speed your recovery and good luck with any action you decide to take - never mind the book, this moron deserves the whole bl**dy library throwing at him. xxx


----------



## olivia x (23 January 2014)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joanne4584 (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry to hear this  I don't know what to say


----------



## Maesfen (23 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry, inadequate words but I hope you take some comfort in them from us all.

I hope the driver gets what he deserves, that goes without saying.

Mow concentrate on getting better for that lovely boyfriend of yours, he's worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Lyle (23 January 2014)

No words &#128546; wishing you a speedy recovery, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JCW (23 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Asha (23 January 2014)

What a terrible tragedy. Rupert was a stunning boy, I'm so sorry for your loss. Cant imagine what you are going through.

so sorry

wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## kandm (23 January 2014)

I couldn't read and run! So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (23 January 2014)

Oh gosh, I am so, so sorry. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs your way. xxxxx


----------



## Kelly1982 (23 January 2014)

I am so so sorry to read this, I just can't imagine what u must be going through. There are no words but my thoughts are with you.

RIP beautiful Rupert xxx


----------



## mustardsmum (23 January 2014)

From your photos, your Rupert was a truly beautiful horse, and so obviously loved by you and I am so, so sad for you  ((hugs))
Nicnac, that is a beautiful poem :'(


----------



## Bluedaisys (23 January 2014)

How awful, so sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine what your going through x


----------



## SmartieBean09 (23 January 2014)

What a gorgeous boy he was.  I'm sorry you lost him, especially in such awful circumstances.  I wish you a speedy recovery and the strength to help you cope with losing Rupert.  Sweet dreams boy x


----------



## jeeve (23 January 2014)

He is beautiful - it is one of my worst fears when out on the road, because people are careless when passing horses. I have had a horse hit by a car, but no injuries (car was damaged). 

You are fortunate that your boyfriend was there for Rupert.

It must be very painful for you as well, those injuries sound unpleasant. I hope the driver is charged with negligence or something appropriate.


----------



## buddylove (23 January 2014)

Heartbreaking, i am so very sorry for your loss. No one should have to go through an experience like that. I hope the van driver gets a big fat visit from Karma very soon xxx


----------



## EventingMum (23 January 2014)

Like everyone else I am so sorry for you, Rupert and everyone else involved x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (23 January 2014)

So very sorry for your loss of such a beautiful horse, he was truely stunning.
I hope you have a speedy recovery from your own injuries. 
(((((hugs))))


----------



## hardtimes (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry, op, this is so awful.  Rupert was truly stunning, I can see how he was so special to you.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## The wife (23 January 2014)

You poor thing.  I have read this with tears running down my face and I never cry at anything.  Remember him for the person he was and the Joy he brought you.  Taken too soon, you're so brave.  Sending lots of wishes for a speeding recovery both physically and emotionally. X


----------



## Fransurrey (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry to read this. Can't add to what others have said,  but thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## bouncingbean (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you at this terrible time.
RIP Rupert, a truly stunning boy x


----------



## Serephin (23 January 2014)

I am really sorry. Thats a truly horrible thing to happen. Life just isn't fair.


----------



## LeneHorse (23 January 2014)

So sorry for you - what a horrible thing to happen. It is every rider's worse nightmare. RIP gorgeous boy.


----------



## mynutmeg (23 January 2014)

hugs, just huge, huge hugs for you and your family. He was absolutly gorgeous


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 January 2014)

so very sorry  how absolutely devastating for you and your BF, i wish you a speedy recovery, not only of your broken bones but of your broken heart.xx


----------



## Archangel (23 January 2014)

So very sorry.


----------



## sodapop (23 January 2014)

My thoughts are with you, I appreciate how you may be feeling as I lost my boy in a road accident too. xx


----------



## MiniMilton (23 January 2014)

This must be devastating. I'm so sorry, he was such a beautiful boy


----------



## suffolkmare (23 January 2014)

What an utterly devastating thing to happen. Feeling choked up reading your post, just so sad for your loss. < hugs > for your recovery from the physical and emotional wounds, and for your friend and other horse who must also be affected. RIP Rupert,


----------



## Bobbly (23 January 2014)

So sorry to read this, saw the pics of a coloured horse and thought 'but for the grace of God go I' having hacked my coloured youngster out around the roads today. Such an awful loss for you, hope you heal your bones and your heart.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (23 January 2014)

Heartbreaking, so sorry for you x


----------



## Lamb-Ski (23 January 2014)

I am so very sorry you have lost your beautiful boy in such tragic circumstances.  But for the grace of god go many of us who ride out everyday on British roads.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Tess Love (23 January 2014)

Im so sorry you must be totally heart broken xx


----------



## Battytwoll (23 January 2014)

Night night beautiful boy, sleep peacefully xxx so sorry for your loss, an absolute tragedy for you.  I just can't get over the stupidity of people and the attitude that it's all about them and they can do what the blazes they like and to hell with the consequences; such stupid actions causing such a devastating event. So senseless and I am so, so sorry xxx


----------



## Lippyx (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Xx


----------



## Merrymoles (23 January 2014)

So very sorry - absolutely dreadful thing to happen but I am glad he went peacefully at home and hope you can take comfort from that


----------



## SpottyMare (23 January 2014)

I can't begin to imagine how devastated you must be - I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (23 January 2014)

It's my worst nightmare. can't tell you how sorry I am.....I hope you are 'ok' as ok can be under these circumstances. X


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 January 2014)

Oh god, I'm bawling for you. You poor girl :frown3: Nothing can help bar time and hopefully justice will be served on that idiot of a driver.


----------



## katastrophykat (23 January 2014)

Had to wait until I got home to post as I was in tears in the office reading your post. 

I am so sorry- that's a hell of a lot to cope with all at once, hope you feel better- physically- at least soon x


----------



## m1stify (23 January 2014)

I'm so so sorry for you x


----------



## Allover (23 January 2014)

So so sorry.  x


----------



## Silmarillion (23 January 2014)

Oh my gosh, there are no words... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## dibbin (23 January 2014)

Oh, I'm so so sorry, what a horrible thing to happen. My thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## Wolves (23 January 2014)

I'm crying just reading this so can't even begin to imagine what you and your friend are going through.

RIP Rupert  xxx


----------



## Mrs C (23 January 2014)

Im so so sorry for your loss. Made me cry reading this and i cant imagine how you must be feeling. Take care and lots of love xx


----------



## cambrica (23 January 2014)

There are no words except of utter sadness for what you have been through. I am so so sorry. Take care xxx
R.I.P Beautiful Rupert xxx


----------



## Gingersmum (23 January 2014)

So sorry to hear this, you poor girl x


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 January 2014)

I'm so so sorry. What a beautiful horse he was. Awful accident.


----------



## YorksG (23 January 2014)

Please accept my condolences, thinking of all of you at this terrible time


----------



## Highlands (23 January 2014)

So sorry to hear this tragic news, my heart goes out to you. Hope justice is done to the driver .


----------



## Jingleballs (23 January 2014)

So very sorry - what a tragic accident.  RIP Rupert xxx


----------



## Voxhorse (23 January 2014)

My most deepest & heartfelt condolences to you honey, God speed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Irishdan (23 January 2014)

Just awful.  You are in my thoughts x


----------



## maree t (23 January 2014)

Just had to say how sad I am for you tonight. I wish drivers could just be a bit more patient. I hope you recover quickly from your injuries .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 January 2014)

In tears after reading this and seeing your pics.  What a tragic loss.  I hope you are able with time to remember that it is better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all.  Sending many heartfelt hugs.


----------



## Eggshells (23 January 2014)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Cragrat (23 January 2014)

Such a beautiful horse, he looked such a lovely character.
I am so sorry he was taken from you in such an awful way.

I hope you heal, though the physical wounds, horrendous as they are, will no doubt fade quicker than the emotional ones.

The van driver... Words fail me... I hope he feels guilty everyday for the rest of his life.


----------



## Doris68 (23 January 2014)

Words fail me - what an absolutely wretched time you've had.  I'm so sorry but words are never enough at such an awful time. May your lovely boy rest in peace and I hope that you'll make a full recovery - time is a great healer.  Hugs.


----------



## only_me (23 January 2014)

What a terrible ordeal you have had  every riders worst nightmare, very sorry about rupert and it sounds as though you gave him a great kindness and not letting him suffer, he was stunning 
I hope you are on the mend and not too sore. 
RIP rupert


----------



## Talyn (23 January 2014)

So sorry


----------



## CBS1 (23 January 2014)

I'm so sorry to read your post, I don't really know what to say that hasn't been said already.

I can't see the pics but from others words he sounds beautiful. RIP Rupert.

My thoughts are with you right now and of course your boyfriend.


----------



## jodie3 (23 January 2014)

So very sorry, what a beautiful boy he was.  
Sending hugs to you and your boyfriend for having to cope with such a tragedy.  I hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## maccachic (23 January 2014)

Im soo sorry ((hugs))


----------



## bumper (23 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry, he was so beautiful.


----------



## Nari (24 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry x


----------



## E13 (24 January 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss  RIP xx


----------



## patchwork puzzle (24 January 2014)

Oh my love, I am so so sorry. Massive hugs and my thoughts are with you. Xxx


----------



## MochaDun (24 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry that you have lost such a lovely young horse.  Heal soon x


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 January 2014)

Im so sorry, He was beautiful.  I hope your injurys heal quickly.


----------



## 1life (24 January 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your dreadful experience . My heart goes out to you.


----------



## dominobrown (24 January 2014)

So sorry. xxx
Drivers like that make me so angry.


----------



## Old Bat (24 January 2014)

Horrible circumstances...thoughts and prayers for you X


----------



## Love (24 January 2014)

Oh Lordy how utterly wart breaking for you :'( what a gorgeous boy. I hope you make a speedy recovery, thinking of you


----------



## debsflo (24 January 2014)

omg ,i am so so sorry for you. This is everyones nightmare. He was beautiful.


----------



## Circe (24 January 2014)

I'm so sorry for your horse, RIP.
I hope you make a speedy recovery.
(hugs)
Kx


----------



## tiggybeans (24 January 2014)

You poor thing. What a tragic and awful thing to happen. Focus on yourself and your recovery now. Big hugs.

x


----------



## Emilieu (24 January 2014)

In tears for you and your boy. I'm so sorry you lost him but glad you can find comfort in his last moments being filled with love as most of his life must have been.  xxx


----------



## kal40 (24 January 2014)

So sorry to hear this awful news.  He was a very handsome boy.  RIP Rupert x


----------



## Billabongchick (24 January 2014)

Truly awful. I think this is every horse riders worst nightmare. Sorry for your loss and I hope your recovery is swift x


----------



## Embo (24 January 2014)

Oh my goodness, that is awful. So sorry for your loss and wish you a speedy recovery. I hope the van driver gets his comeuppance.


----------



## 4x4 (24 January 2014)

You poor girl, in tears now for you.  No matter how bad your day is there's always someone worse off xx


----------



## Fionalex (24 January 2014)

I shouldn&#8217;t have read this whilst at work. I had to walk away from my desk ;-( This is just heart-breaking. I hope you recover well, and try to remember even though it&#8217;s terribly hard, the good times you had with him. He was a very gorgeous and lucky boy to have you even though it wasn't for long. I&#8217;m so sorry. Take care xxxxxxx


----------



## chesnutty (24 January 2014)

How utterly devastating. Rupert was so beautiful, RIP gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## armchair_rider (24 January 2014)

RIP Rupert. An unfair end for such a lovely horse even if he was lucky enough to be held by somebody who loved him at the end. Best of luck to you in recovering from your injuries


----------



## acushla33 (24 January 2014)

I almost never post on here but I couldn't read this and not respond; I am so so sorry for you, what an awful thing to happen, as others have said, every owner's worst nightmare . I hope that in time you can take comfort from the fact that he had a wonderful life with you and was taken care of with kindness right to the end. I wish you all the very best in your physical recovery; and make sure you take as much time as you need to grieve and come to terms with it all. You are in my thoughts. RIP Rupert x


----------



## Jenna1406 (24 January 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was such a beautiful boy! 

I hope that your physical injuries heal up well and I hope in time your emotional ones will as well.

Hope the idiot driver is dealt with for this!

xxhugsxx


----------



## BayLady (24 January 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

It's terrible to lose your best friend under any circumstances, but I can only imagine how awful it must feel to loose one under such circumstances.  

I hope your injuries heal well.


----------



## gillianfleming (24 January 2014)

I'm so so sorry

Run free beautiful boy


----------



## harvgj19 (24 January 2014)

So very very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. Xx


----------



## zandp (24 January 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous xx


----------



## Brochdoll (24 January 2014)

Thoughts with you and yours. He was beautiful. Hope you're on the mend soon. 
Sleep tight Rupert


----------



## showley1 (24 January 2014)

Cried reading this take comfort in his lack of suffering and try not to blame yourself, hope they find the driver!.
Run free beautiful boy and big hugs to mum xxxxx


----------



## ELFSBELLS (24 January 2014)

I am so sorry, he was absolutely gorgeous, xx


----------



## herestothefuture (24 January 2014)

I am so, deeply sorry for your tragic loss of a beautiful horse.
Thinking of you at this heartbreaking time, and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pasha (24 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss! RIP Rupert xxx


----------



## LittleMonster (24 January 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this, R.I.P Gorgeous Rupert

He will always be with you in your heart and looking down on you.

I hope you make a good recovery and my thoughts are with you.

B xx


----------



## LauraWheeler (24 January 2014)

So very sorry to read this. Your post made me cry as you can tell just how much he ment to you. Please don't torture yourself with what if's, I know it's hard but Rupert wouldn't want you to feel that way.
I'm glad that although you couldn't be there with him he had someone who loved him with him in the end.

I wish you a good recovery physicaly and I hope in time your emotional wounds will become easyer to.

Gentle (((((((((hugs)))))))) to you.

RIP Rupert, Run free Beautiful boy and know you were truly loved. xx


----------



## Shadrid (24 January 2014)

Echo everything that has been said already but just wanted to add my heartfelt sympathies xx


----------



## Lottiedots (24 January 2014)

So sorry, what a lovely boy he was too. Your story made my cry. i hope you can come to terms with what happened.


----------



## AmyHack (24 January 2014)

Im so so sorry xxx


----------



## neddymad (24 January 2014)

I am so sorry. I can't begin to imagine the pain that you are in at the moment both physically and in your heart.  Sending you lots of healing vibes and hugs x


----------



## Puzzled (24 January 2014)

I'm so sorry, I had tears in my eyes when I read your story. What a lucky boy he was to have a mum like you. X x


----------



## Jazzy B (24 January 2014)

I am so sorry can only echo what others have said.   RIP your beautiful boy and hope you a speedy recovery you poor thing!


----------



## twiggy2 (24 January 2014)

thoughts are with you-hope you heal well in both heart and body


----------



## Holly Hocks (24 January 2014)

So sorry to hear this.  I do hope the driver is charged.  Look after yourself and I hope your injuries heal as soon as they can. x


----------



## jezabell (24 January 2014)

I echo what has been said. I too was sobbing when I read what happened to you and your horse.
There are to many idiots on the road and nothing is being done.
It should never had happened. I am very  sorry . x


----------



## Shutterbug (24 January 2014)

You poor thing   My heart breaks for you and your boy - cant even imagine what you are going through.  I am so very sorry for your terrible loss


----------



## JustMeThen (25 January 2014)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful and I wish I could say or do something to help... lots of love xx


----------



## samlovesprilly (25 January 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss, how horrific for you to have lost your boy in such horrible circumstances, but it would have meant a lot that he left this world in the company of someone he knew and cared about him. I hope in time the wounds heal (both physically and emotionally), and you will remember all of the fabulous memories you have had together. It makes us all realize how precious life is, and how much we have to enjoy our four-legged friends as they can all to easily be taken from us. 
Run free beautiful Rupert, and take care of yourself OP xxx


----------



## mytwofriends (25 January 2014)

He was beautiful. RIP. What a tragedy. Hope you mend soon, physically and emotionally.


----------



## hairyhighland (25 January 2014)

Very upsetting to read. Im very sorry he was beautiful.  I hope you have a speedy recovery op.  X


----------



## Kikke (25 January 2014)

that is so sad! hugs and happy thoughts coming your way!


----------



## DiablosGold (25 January 2014)

So, so sorry.  Thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## amandap (25 January 2014)

What an horrific experience. Sending strength to you to heal and cope with the devastating loss of Rupert. xxxx


----------



## Bam. (25 January 2014)

How tragic. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rupert was gorgeous, I hope you recover soon xxx


----------



## Zebedee (25 January 2014)

What a beautiful little horse.

So sorry for what happened. Hope your healing progresses well & that you can draw comfort knowing that thanks to your wonderful OH Rupert was with someone who loved him & that he went peacefully xxxx


----------



## littleshetland (25 January 2014)

What a terrible thing to happen - I hope you get over this soon - the very best of luck to you.


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 January 2014)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. x


----------



## ElleCee (25 January 2014)

What a dreadful dreadful thing to happen. I am truly sorry for you, your story moved me to tears along with the photo of you and Rupert, it's clear to see the love and harmony between you both.

I know your heart will never truly heal but I hope your injuries heal swiftly and that you do end up getting some sort of justice for this terrible tragedy.

Kindest Regards to you, Laura.


----------



## benson21 (27 January 2014)

I am so so sorry to hear this, i have responded on your other thread, but only just been brave enough to read this one!  I hope you recover well from your physical injuries, I know the thing that helped me when it happened to me, was finding myself a councellor, who was interested in horses.  She understood completely how I was feeling, and gave me so much support.
Can i ask, where did this happen?  I have a feeling I have read somewhere it is Kent, so my area.
You will get through this, all the grieving feelings you have got now wont stay with you for ever, but just give yourself time. If you want to talk to someone who knows exactly how you are feeling I am more than happy.  Let me know and I can pm my number to you.
Take care. xx


----------



## widget (27 January 2014)

I know no words will help but just to say I'm so sorry for your loss of such a wonderful horse


----------



## Gracie21 (27 January 2014)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I hope you mend quickly. Thinking of you x


----------



## aed (27 January 2014)

Oh poor you .take care. He was gorgous.


----------



## soulfull (27 January 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  I know no words can really help right now but you will get through this and in time be able to truly smile at the
Memories you have


----------



## amandaclare (27 January 2014)

This is so very tragic.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  I cried reading your post and I know there are absolutely no words that can help right now.  I know it's difficult but please don't torture yourself with 'what if's' the truth is what's done is done. Life is so terribly unfair at times. It will seem impossible at the moment but eventually time will make things a little less painful.

Thinking of you and your lovely OH. 

RIP beautiful Rupert


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (27 January 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this i wish there was someway I could help you at this difficult time, my thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## RubysGold (27 January 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this
He was truly stunning and such a tragic loss
I hope your injuries soon heal


----------



## Shantara (27 January 2014)

I've only just managed to read this properly without having to stop.

I can't imagine what you must be feeling. 

Almost exactly the same thing happened around me. I was out with the group, when a flatbed and van came far too fast and close. Thankfully, nothing much happened, but on the way back, we saw the same van parked in the road, with a woman laying on it...it had spooked a horse and caused the horse to fall over, on top of the flat bed. Thankfully the horse was ok, but I don't know if it was ever ridden again. The poor rider almost lost her leg (the amount of blood was horrific) and I think had to have her house specially fitted so she could move around it properly. 

Ned has also fallen on the road due to a flatbed speeding past. 
When will people learn?! 

*huge hugs* Rupert was a gorgeous horse, I'm so so sorry  xx


----------



## joolie (27 January 2014)

Awful, so sorry OP. RIP xx


----------



## Booboos (27 January 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

